

Sex and the Single Man in Late Medieval England - pepys
http://notchesblog.com/2015/02/03/sex-and-the-single-man-in-late-medieval-england/

======
fubarred
An apropos quote in-lieu of comment for obvious reasons:

"Nuptial love maketh mankind, friendly love perfecteth it, but wonton love
corrupteth and embaseth it." ~ someone that hailed from southern Hertfordshire
about a century later than in the article

